# PCIe x16 2.0 stuck @1.1



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi Guys,

One of my old PC's uses an Asus P5E with a Gigabyte GT 440.
Curiously, it can't reach the PCIe x16 2.0 with the render test.






The same video card seems OK with a P5Q Deluxe:





If I remember well, I didn' see that in the past with a 9600GT.

Do you have an idea to fix this issue?


----------



## IceScreamer (Apr 3, 2018)

The PCIe slot might be dirty. If you can, try cleaning the slot with some contact cleaner spray.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 3, 2018)

It has been cleaned but as I intend to test the card on the other PCIe port, I'll clean up again...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2018)

The P5E only has a PCI-E 1.1 slot.

*Edit: *Odd.  The ASUS website lists it as a normal PCI-E x16 slot, meaning 1.1.  But the manual says 2.0, so I don't know what to believe.  Either way, it really isn't going to make any difference with a GT440.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 3, 2018)

click the question mark and start render test.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 3, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> The P5E only has a PCI-E 1.1 slot.


No !
2  x PCIe 2.0 x16  (both @ x16 mode) supports CrossFire Technology ( From Asus)



cucker tarlson said:


> click the question mark and start render test.


Obviously done (as wrote in my firs post)...


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> No !
> 2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (both @ x16 mode) supports CrossFire Technology ( From Asus)



Sorry, after doing more research, the X38 chipset does not support PCI-E 2.0, despite several places claiming it does.

This is the Intel Ark page for the X38 chipset: https://ark.intel.com/products/31919/Intel-82X38-Memory-Controller

It clearly says PCI-E Revision 1.1.

I'm going to guess the confusion came with Intel originally specifying the X38 to be PCI-E 2.0, but removing it at the last minute.  They "added" PCI-E 2.0 to the X48 chipset, which was identical to the X38 just a rebrand with the disabled featuers re-enabled.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 3, 2018)

Surprising, because even my paper P5E User Guide says 2.0 !


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 3, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> Surprising, because even my paper P5E User Guide says 2.0 !



Asus must of had a writer on drugs or just an idiot wrote that manual


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 3, 2018)

Nothing better using the second PCIe port...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 3, 2018)

Guys got it right, x38 only supports 1.1. Don't worry, you're not losing much (if any) performance running gt440 on 1.1,  there were cards faster than your 440 released with 1.1 before. like 8800 Ultra.

btw I actuallly forgot the times that everything, including gpus and memory, was run from northbridge not cpu.

update:

I found this

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?249130-PCI-E-Gen-2-0-Bug-X38-X48-X58

and now I'm confused, maybe the op is affected by the "bug" mentioned.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> Surprising, because even my paper P5E User Guide says 2.0 !



Yep, I guarantee the manual was written before Intel decided to drop the 2.0 support.



cucker tarlson said:


> and now I'm confused, maybe the op is affected by the "bug" mentioned.



I wouldn't be surprised if the fact that they couldn't get 2.0 working reliably is why they just dropped support for it with X38.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks for your help guys, but I'm not really sure that I saw this old MB working 2.0 in the past with other cards (9600 GT and GTX 650)...


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 3, 2018)

So... I guess my Maximus Formula (P5E is it's budget version), I owned 9 years ago missed that no PCI-e 2.0 memo ?







...On both 9600 GT and GTX 280.

Either way, in GT 440 case it's 100% mute point.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 3, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> So... I guess my Maximus Formula I owned 9 years ago missed that no PCI-e 2.0 memo ?



Yep, it seems support was just straight up bugged, so Intel decided to just not officially support 2.0, so sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.  If it doesn't work, Intel's like "oh well".

I think they did the same crap when they rolled out 3.0 support too now that I think about it.


----------



## Steevo (Apr 3, 2018)

agent_x007 said:


> So... I guess my Maximus Formula (P5E is it's budget version), I owned 9 years ago missed that no PCI-e 2.0 memo ?
> View attachment 99243
> 
> View attachment 99244
> ...




Without running a bandwidth test, like from a RAID card, the driver can report that it was PCIE 4.0 at 32links wide and every reporting tool will show what the driver tells it. Its why a couple servers I built were AMD based, the PCIe 2.0 RAID cards performed faster.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 3, 2018)

Screens were taken on Vista OS 9-8 years ago.
Sadly I don't own that Maximus Formula anymore  (or any X38 chipset board)
I do own Rampage Extreme, but that has X48 chipset...


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Could you explain me the consequences of my PCie x16 1.1 on the following screen shot, I mean how should it be with 2.0 ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nothing on that would change if you switched from 1.1 to 2.0.


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

newtekie1 said:


> Nothing on that would change if you switched from 1.1 to 2.0.


OK, but where (or how) can I see the difference ?


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> OK, but where (or how) can I see the difference ?


The latest one but there are plenty done here at TPU over the years. All pretty much the same conclusion, very little difference. 
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> The latest one but there are plenty done here at TPU over the years. All pretty much the same conclusion, very little difference.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_1080_PCI_Express_Scaling/


Thanks but I know that (cucker tarlson says it before), I'm only looking for the simplest way to check it on my PC (s)...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> Thanks but I know that (cucker tarlson says it before), I'm only looking for the simplest way to check it on my PC (s)...


Card specs won't change, you'll get the same pixel fillrate and bandwidth, only thing that you might see change is the performance numbers,which we already said would not change too.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> Thanks but I know that (cucker tarlson says it before), I'm only looking for the simplest way to check it on my PC (s)...


There is no way because you can’t change anything. You’re at what you’re at.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

If you wanna hear some sad news it's that your card is completely trash for any current games, not that your performance will suffer on pci-e 1.1


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> There is no way because you can’t change anything. You’re at what you’re at.



You don't understand that I can change the MB !
I mean I can put my GC on an other MB where it works @2.0... 



cucker tarlson said:


> If you wanna hear some sad news it's that your card is completely trash for any current games



I don't care of that, I'm not a gamer !


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> You don't understand that I can change the MB !
> I mean I can put my GC on an other MB where it works @2.0...



You're not gonna see any difference.


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> You don't understand that I can change the MB !
> I mean I can put my GC on an other MB where it works @2.0...


Then do that...you just answered your question then didn’t you? 
It’s a GT440 regardless of what you put it in the difference will be next to nothing in real world use.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Then do that...you just answered your question then didn’t you?
> It’s a GT440 regardless of what you put it in the difference will be next to nothing in real world use.


Right ? Like,come on .......


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Right ? Like,come on .......


The adds “I’m not a gamer” so ALL of this is utterly pointless...


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

OK guys, please stay off my side walk...


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> OK guys, please stay off my side walk...


Stop wasting our time and effort then....


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> OK guys, please stay off my side walk...


what ?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Stop wasting our time and effort then....


Hey, I don't oblige you to answer my questions here, but probably you have nothing to do elsewhere...


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> Hey, I don't oblige you to answer my questions here, but probably you have nothing to do elsewhere...


2 pages of help have been offered for a now non-existent issue. Don’t try and pretend to take the high road now...


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> 2 pages of help have been offered for a now non-existent issue. Don’t try and pretend to take the high road now...


I'm really sure now you're nothing to do elsewhere...


----------



## INSTG8R (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> I'm really sure now you're nothing to do elsewhere...


You keep spouting nonsense at this point so who really has nothing to do? You see how long I’ve been here? I obviously spend a lot of time of here...helping people with REAL problems. I’m sorry I wasted any effort helping you with a non existent problem...


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

You've got an issue that you know how to solve but don't care anyway, what is the purpose of getting us involved in trying to help you then ?


----------



## Deleted member 110753 (Apr 6, 2018)

I repeat again, I don't want this kind of help, so "cucker tarlson" and "instg8r" stay away from this thread !


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 6, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> You keep spouting nonsense at this point so who really has nothing to do? You see how long I’ve been here? I obviously spend a lot of time of here...helping people with REAL problems. I’m sorry I wasted any effort helping you with a non existent problem...


Why would a person reply to those helping with ? I wouldnt waste a kb of bandwidth on that type of poor upbringing. Not to mention all the bs will just get deleted when the thread is either wiped or cleansed.

Ill say thanks to those who helped(nuttin better to do) since op wont.

Ty


----------



## cucker tarlson (Apr 6, 2018)

HiSpeed said:


> I repeat again, I don't want this kind of help, so "cucker tarlson" and "instg8r" stay away from this thread !


What sort of help do you want exactly ?



jboydgolfer said:


> Why would a person reply to those helping with ?


I was wandering the same thing. This is ridiculous. Does it mean something else in France or what ?


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2018)

This thread has run its course. I’m going to be handing out infractions now because even after a solid month of complaining in a thread about TPU toxicity, we have two members in this thread that are showing the root of  the issue.


----------

